# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Пропали закладки в [email protected] - как восстановить?

## Shifra

В браузере [email protected] (портабельная), после обновления плагина savefrom, пропали все закладки которые скопились за несколько лет! Попробовала импортировать из папки где находится сам браузер, но загрузились только те закладки которые стандартно идут с оперой (озон, и т.п.) штук 10.
 Попробовала обновить браузер - не помогло, пробовала восстановить программой hetman uneraser - но программа находит только файлы "стандартных" закладок Оперы - размером несколько килобайт, что на тысячи закладок никак не тянет - тот файл не меньше 1.5 - 2 мегабайта должен быть! Что делать, подскажите пожалуйста! 
У меня Windows XP, папка с Оперой на диске "D". 
И еще, почему-то в "панели управления" там где список установленных программ - отображается Опера 12.17 ! Но ведь браузер портабельный!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Сомневаюсь... Но вдруг найдете... (при условии, что обновляли Оперу раньше и не пользуетесь софтом типа ccleaner'а)

Смысл вот в чем. 
1) Через Справка - О программе Вы можете увидеть, где у Вас что находится. Сведений об обновлениях там, по-моему, нет.
2) Версия 12.17 содержала в себе обновления глючного автоапдейтера. Мата было много в духе "я его отключил, а программа всё равно обновляется" (для 12-ой версии вообще)
3) Обновления работали так: скачивался некий файл, типа автоапдейтер точка экзе, который и есть дистрибутив самой программы; сам файл и весь каталог старой версии Оперы скидывались во временный каталог (чтобы была возможность "склеить" те же закладки от старой версии и добавленные в новой); при запуске Оперы вызывался тот апдейтер, который по сути проводил установку Оперы по-новой со склейкой букмарков и переноса паролей и пр. от старой версии программы. 
Кстати, отсюда и появляются сведения об удалении программы в списке установленных. Только и всего  :Smiley: 

Тут есть нюанс... Я не знаю, как это в Винде... Вас угораздило обновить Оперу после "потери" закладок. То есть, по-моему, это действо должно перезаписать содержимое того каталога... Но всё же...
О каталоге... Винда, да ещё ХР...
Наверное, Application Data - Opera и поискать ещё в Local Settings. Внутри должен быть каталог с такой же файловой структурой, что и Ваша Опера. Видел названия типа CProgramFilesOpera... Внутри будет ваш букмарк.адр.

Повторяю, сомневаюсь сильно...

----------


## Shifra

> .......Наверное, Application Data - Opera и поискать ещё в Local Settings. Внутри должен быть каталог с такой же файловой структурой, что и Ваша Опера. Видел названия типа CProgramFilesOpera... Внутри будет ваш букмарк.адр.
> 
> Повторяю, сомневаюсь сильно...


Папку Опера в ProgramFiles нашла, но букмарков там нет...
А что за файлы: opera.dll.12.10.bak  и   OperaMAPI.dll.12.11.bak  - можно с их помощью что-то исправить?

----------


## Val_Ery

> можно с их помощью что-то исправить?


Отвечу так: закладки это не вернет...

----------


## Shifra

> Отвечу так: закладки это не вернет...


А нельзя как-то сделать "откат" портабельной Оперы? Может закладки автоматически нашлись бы... Например я удалю Оперу из списка установленных программ из панели задач, скачаю более раннюю версию ОперыЮСБ и запущу ее? Это тоже бесполезно? Я то чайник в этом, но уже не знаю что придумать, как эти букмарки восстановить.. :Sad:

----------


## Val_Ery

*Shifra*, 
Понимаете... Вы уже программу, по Вашим словам, обновили. То есть "склеили" старый bookmarks.adr с дефолтным оперным. Очередное обновление сделает то же самое... Удаление программы и последующая установка: если профиль останется - то склеит, если удалится - получите дефолтный почти пустой файл закладок.

Нет, конечно, надежда на то, что у Винды что-то когда-то перекосило, есть. Только вот как поведет себя заново поставленная Опера? Вы надеетесь, что она сама подцепит старый файл закладок из каких бы то ни было потерянных путей???
Дык, это можно посмотреть без переустановки и прочего рукоблудия. В адресной строке вводите opera:config, а в открывшемся окне в строке поиска вбиваете bookmark
В UserPrefs Вы увидите, где лежит теперешний файл закладок, а в Install будет две строки: путь к кастомному файлу для слияния закладок и его имя, и Custom Bookmark Revision - ревизии этого файла (если ревизий не было, будет 0). То есть, если что-то найдется, то по идее там должно отражаться... Если не отражается - то и переустановка не поможет, ИМХО.

Могу предложить поискать по всему жесткому диску, включая скрытые и системные файлы, файл bookmarks.adr и отсортировать результаты по весу (размеру файла). Сам файл можно просмотреть блокнотом... Выбираете самый тяжелый файл - открываете с помощью блокнота - и ... просто смотрите, оно ли.
И, думаю, искать лучше с помощью Total'а... Если нету - тогда через Пуск - Найти файлы и папки, включая скрытые и системные... Точно, как зовется - не помню. Но смысл такой  :Smiley:  

В общем, удачи!

----------


## Shifra

> *Shifra*, 
> 
> Дык, это можно посмотреть без переустановки и прочего рукоблудия. В адресной строке вводите opera:config, а в открывшемся окне в строке поиска вбиваете bookmark
> В UserPrefs Вы увидите, где лежит теперешний файл закладок, а в Install будет две строки: путь к кастомному файлу для слияния закладок и его имя, и Custom Bookmark Revision - ревизии этого файла (если ревизий не было, будет 0). То есть, если что-то найдется, то по идее там должно отражаться... Если не отражается - то и переустановка не поможет, ИМХО.
> 
> Могу предложить поискать по всему жесткому диску, включая скрытые и системные файлы, файл bookmarks.adr и отсортировать результаты по весу (размеру файла). Сам файл можно просмотреть блокнотом... Выбираете самый тяжелый файл - открываете с помощью блокнота - и ... просто смотрите, оно ли.
> И, думаю, искать лучше с помощью Total'а... Если нету - тогда через Пуск - Найти файлы и папки, включая скрытые и системные... Точно, как зовется - не помню. Но смысл такой  
> 
> В общем, удачи!


В Custom Bookmark Revision - стоит 0, а в строке Custom Bookmark Merge File - вообще пусто..
Total нужный файл старых bookmarks.adr не нашел.... Вобщем, можно дальше не пытаться искать-восстанавливать как я понимаю?..
В любом случае, спасибо за подробные ответы!

----------


## Val_Ery

*Shifra*, 
Скорее всего... Да.

Могу предложить ещё пройтись по дискам софтиной getdataback. Софтина реально творит чудеса в плане восстановления потерянных или удаленных файлов. (про свежие версии не скажу, на флешке лежат версии 3.03 - если случались оказии, всегда выручали).
Это, как последний штрих... Как последняя инстанция... Вдруг да найдет перечеркнутый букмарк...
Хотя, повторюсь. Если файл был "перезаписан" - искать смысла особого нет  :Sad:

----------


## Shifra

> *Shifra*, 
> Скорее всего... Да.
> 
> Могу предложить ещё пройтись по дискам софтиной getdataback. Софтина реально творит чудеса в плане восстановления потерянных или удаленных файлов. (про свежие версии не скажу, на флешке лежат версии 3.03 - если случались оказии, всегда выручали).
> Это, как последний штрих... Как последняя инстанция... Вдруг да найдет перечеркнутый букмарк...
> Хотя, повторюсь. Если файл был "перезаписан" - искать смысла особого нет


Спасибо! Скачаю getdataback, попробую еще поискать!

----------

